# Comparing your favorite fighter to a superhero...funny article from UFC



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Fighters' Secret Superpowers 

By Jordan Newmark

We love watching fighters because their physical abilities seem above and beyond what normal humans can do. Here are some top athletes and the fictional characters they could very well be related to. Take a look and leave a comment with your own suggestions.

Brock Lesnar - The Incredible Hulk
When Bruce Banner gets angry he becomes the Incredible Hulk. When the Incredible Hulk gets angry he becomes Brock Lesnar. Both are big, agile and strong – real strong. The Hulk’s strength is near limitless, and the same can be said for Lesnar -- just ask Frank Mir, Heath Herring and Randy Couture.


*Dominick Cruz *New* - Quicksilver * Pretty self explanatory.

*Ben Henderson *New* - Shatterstar (self proclaimed)*
*He was genetically engineered to have enhanced physical capabilities so he could serve as an arena gladiator.
Shatterstar learned the arts of battle as a warrior in arenas on Mojoworld, where he participated in combats staged for Mojo's television programs. It’s assumed it was here he developed his strong sense of honor and pride as a warrior, to combat the constant violence and death in his life.*

Urijah Faber - Iron Man
Out of his metal suit, Tony Stark is a CEO millionaire playboy with a trademark smile. Out of the steel cage, Faber is one of the most recognizable MMA stars with commercials, big sponsors, gyms, protégés and a trademark smile, plus a cleft chin. But when they’re at work, both superheros are strong, fast and durable with a cache of the newest weaponry available in their respective fields.



Randy Couture - Ra’s Al Ghul
Ra’s Al Ghul uses the Lazarus Pits to heal himself of all wounds and keep himself in the prime of his life. No one is really sure how Couture still stays so competitive as the years wear on, but nevertheless, Couture and Ra’s Al Ghul are both master strategists and experienced warriors from centuries’ worth of fighting.





Joseph Benavidez - Daredevil
Matt Murdock’s alter ego, a club-carrying blind guy who knows karate and charges head first into fight swith anyone, is dubbed “The Man Without Fear.” Joseph Benavidez may be 5’4” (with shoes), but he attacks his opponents first and often without a moment of hesitation, even if that opponent is MMA legend Miguel Angel Torres. Also, they both look good in red.



George St-Pierre - Captain America
Two supreme athletic specimens, these two possess amazing physical prowess. St-Pierre started as a dynamic striker with a submission game and over has evolved into one of the best wrestlers as well. If the Canadian could learn how to throw a shield, he could be “Captain North America”. 





Lyoto Machida - The Flash
Using their fast feet to dodge attacks and land lightning-quick counterstrikes, The Dragon and The Flash terrorize using insane speed. Opponents see only a blur of light and then the floor. The only major difference? Machida knows Shotokan Karate.





Jose Aldo - Blade
Blade’s mother was bitten by a vampire while pregnant; this resulted in Blade being born human with vampiric powers, terrorizing those between the two worlds. Aldo is a Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu black belt who has savagely knocked out everyone he has fought in the US. Aldo is scarily-talented on the feet and on the ground. Aldo and Blade are simply the best of both worlds.



Wanderlei Silva - Ghost Rider
No, Wanderlei Silva didn’t sell his soul to the Devil to harvest souls while riding a motorcycle. No, both he and Ghost Rider are famous for their staredowns. Ghost Rider’s “penance stare” makes its victim experience all the pain they have ever inflicted on others. Silva’s pre-fight stare down makes his opponent tremble imagining all the pain they’re about to have inflicted on them by the man they call “The Axe Murderer.”



Jon Jones - Green Lantern
Artists in combat, these figures facilitate the destruction of their opponents through imagination and creativity. Jones uses brutal takedowns, spinning back elbows and high kicks; the Green Lantern’s power ring can do virtually anything. But with no jewelry allowed in the Octagon, point Jones.

*A combination of Stretch Armstrong and Robot Chicken *new* - Well you figure it out. * 



Paulo Thiago - The Punisher
It is not always the prettiest victory, but both men always get the job done. These two steely-eyed killers are prepared to go whereever the fight takes them. The Punisher use his fists, knives, guns, bombs; Thiago uses his arms and legs to rack up submission and knockout–of-the-night bonuses.





Nate Diaz - Juggernaut
Physically, they are polar opposites; Juggernaut is a dump truck of muscles and Diaz is skinny as a rail. They are both little brothers (of Professor X and Nick Diaz); mentally they are blood brothers; they have an unflinching resolve to attack their opponent head-on. Both are supremely confident in their abilities and are impervious to mental games. But one look at the scene from X-Men III where Juggernaut yells “I’m the Juggernaut, b#*ch,” and the true similarity is instantly clear.

Junior Dos Santos - The Silver Surfer
The Silver Surfer’s sleek bald head used to be an omen that an evil God-like villain, Galactus, was about to eat your planet. Nowadays, it’s Cigano’s sleek bald head it’s that signifies imminent vicious punching power that will destroy your world. Hyperbole is disproven by his UFC record: four knockouts in the first round and one man-handling of Mirko “Cro Cop” is not hyperbolic. 

**New* - Colossus - Goofy nice guy who speaks in a foreign accent. Then changes once he gets into the Octagon then he turns into a powerful fighter. * 

Shane Carwin - Thing from the Fantastic 4
Fill in the Thing’s cracks with silly putty and it is Shane Carwin. They’re both huge and freakishly powerful individuals who club opponents with their ginormous stone hands. Carwin has won all of his UFC fights by demolishing KO in the first round. When Shane Carwin steps into the Octagon it certainly is “clobberin’ time”.

*Chael Sonnen - Banshee 
Banshee possesses a "sonic scream," capable of harming enemies’ auditory systems and causing physical vibrations. He is named after the banshee, a legendary ghost from Irish mythology, said to possess a powerful cry, although the banshee spirit is invariably female and the Irish Gaelic to English translation of Bean Sidhe (Banshee) is literally Fairy Woman, making it an odd choice for a male character (the male version is Fear Sidhe). Nonetheless a fitting name for the mouth of West Linn, Oregon. 
*
*BJ Penn - Cabbage Patch Kid
Cute and cuddly. Posesses a perfectly spherical round head near impervious to wound. 

Roy Nelson - Most would say Kung Fu Panda, but today I'm leaning towards Nacho Libre. 
Chancho. When you are a man, sometimes you wear stretchy pants in your room. It's for fun. *

*Anderson "The Spider" Silva - You guessed it. Peter Parker.
Why, cuz in his own words he's the only super hero with bills to pay...haha! Oh and inside the Octagon he weaves traps and ensnares his opponents.*


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

hahahahahahaha!!!!!!nice

might i add Quinton Jackson as Bane?









also gsp is superman not captain America duh, randy already has that title.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I forgot to comment on my favorites. 

Man I would never had thought of Ghostrider for Wanderlei, but that's a pretty wicked comparison of the "penance stare." 

Rahs Al Guhl for Couture that's actually pretty creative.

Can't argue with Brock as Bruce Banner incarnate. First time I saw him years ago I noticed his trapz like the Incredible Hulk. Brock smash...

Last, but not least Shane Carwin as "The Thing" from Fantastic Four...lolz...lolz. It's so true... 

My own picks:

Jason "Mayhem" Miller as the Joker.
Rampage as Luke Cage. 
It's only fitting Anderson is Peter Parker. 
Gegard Mousassi as Kermit The Frog...lolz...nickname given by King Mo.
I dunno but I think JDS looks like Yoda.


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

haha rotfl really 

Gotta add my favorite fighter Forrest Griffin as the human torch both joke alot outside of fights


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

Ha, this is pretty funny. I can see where they're going with each of them but there are a few that I would have had a bit differently.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

SUR1109 said:


> haha rotfl really
> 
> Gotta add my favorite fighter Forrest Griffin as the human torch both joke alot outside of fights


Forrest is more like Mister Fantastic


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Fedor Emelianenko is Colossus


----------



## ScouseMMAfan (Jan 7, 2010)

Anderson Silva - Spider man Duhhh


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

We need some female fighters! Someone else who is not so tired can do better descriptions/motivations (ZZzzzz)

*Cyborg Santos - She-Hulk*

She uses raw power and skillful tactics to smash everyone in front of her.




















*Gina Carano - Wonder Woman*

The postergirl of MMA is the postergirl of female heroes! Plus she looks the part for sure.




















*Michelle "The Karate Hottie" Waterson - Cat Woman*

That nimble little mynx, imagine in black leather! Flying armbars and stuff.




















*Kyra Gracie - Kitty "Shadowcat" Pryde*

Both girls have massive passing skills!


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

Shogun - Wolverine

Shogun attacks like a "bezerker," has a solid chin, and an insane ability to recover from hard shots.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

the dardevil one was kind of lame.... but otherwise all good.


Eddie Bravo - Bluntman
Joe Rogan - Cronic

Dana White - Professor X


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Pretty good but how in the world can you not call Randy Couture Captain America. Its already a nick name for him and I'm pretty sure the super soldier syrum made Captain America always be in peak physical condition. That was Captain America's thing, he doesn't really have super powers hes just always at the limit of what is humanly possible and doesn't get muscle fatigue. so that fits with him fighting at his age.

And Canada has Captain Canuck. Thats who GSP could be since Captain Canuck is basically Canada's version of Captain America.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hah...ahh...that's a good one!

Dana White - Professor X[/QUOTE]

Who's Captain Canuck? Is that like Donald Duck?

And Canada has Captain Canuck. Thats who GSP could be since Captain Canuck is basically Canada's version of Captain America.[/QUOTE]


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Chick fighter superhero counterparts > guy fighter superhero counterparts.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

I actually would have liked the obvious one of Matt Hamil - daredevil ...both overcoming great adversity while showing no fear to who ever stands before them. I swear hamill would take all the top guys at once if they let him and after he got his ass kicked he would have nothing but nice things to say about every one of them


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Brock = Bane from Batman

Wesley Correria = Juggernaut since he cant be hurt.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Isn't Captain America taken? Has no one heard of Randy Couture......

I also love that GSP, a french Canadian is Captain America.........I'm not imbressed.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

M_D said:


> I actually would have liked the obvious one of Matt Hamil - daredevil ...both overcoming great adversity while showing no fear to who ever stands before them. I swear hamill would take all the top guys at once if they let him and after he got his ass kicked he would have nothing but nice things to say about every one of them


That's actually a good one. I like the funnies though...

Even though it's not a comic book character or maybe it is...somebody post up the BJ Penn Cabbage patch doll. Cracks me up everytime and Pete Sells as "The Toad" from Mario Brothers...haha.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I swear it said that Machida practices Kyokushin karate. I think they have him confused with GSP.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

*Erin Toughill - Elektra*

They look like twins in these pics! :thumbsup:
























Damn, pics keep dissapearing!


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> I forgot to comment on my favorites.
> 
> Man I would never had thought of Ghostrider for Wanderlei, but that's a pretty wicked comparison of the "penance stare."
> 
> ...


This is a quality post, plus rep for you mate

Kendall Grove as Stretch Armstrong

Cabbage correira as the iron man because of his head made of bricks and stuff.

Kalib starnes as The Phantom because he did a disappearing act in the Nate Quarry fight

Jose Aldo as because "The human torch" because he's on FIYAH,lol


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Props to all the images you're finding. Cyborg as She-Hulk is quite fitting because she is a man beast and Gina is the Amazonian beauty known as Wonder Woman. In fact she should play her in a movie if they ever make it. 



Inkdot said:


> *Erin Toughill - Elektra*
> 
> They look like twins in these pics! :thumbsup:





punchbag said:


> This is a quality post, plus rep for you mate
> 
> Kendall Grove as Stretch Armstrong
> 
> ...


Good stuff! Lots of creative comparisons. Man anybody named Stretch Armstrong loses by default...hahah. Sadly it's true he can't seem to put a string of wins together. Keep em coming...hahhah!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Damn. Erin Toughill is ripped.

Am I ever going to get to see her fight on TV, BTW?


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Inkdot said:


> *Erin Toughill - Elektra*
> 
> They look like twins in these pics! :thumbsup:


good ones all of them m8. I had the cyborg/she-hulk and Gina as wonder woman..never thought of the other ones. They all fit perfect!


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

nice catches on the gals


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> Damn. Erin Toughill is ripped.
> 
> Am I ever going to get to see her fight on TV, BTW?


She was supposed to fight Cyborg on Strikeforce buuuut rumour has it she quit MMA and gone back to boxing


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Thread is awesome! Randy Couture as Rahs is fantastic


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Props to all the images you're finding. Cyborg as She-Hulk is quite fitting because she is a man beast and Gina is the Amazonian beauty known as Wonder Woman. In fact she should play her in a movie if they ever make it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heres some more for you bud:

:thumbsup:

Rousimar palhares as "Donkey kong" after his kneebar celebration last fight not technically a superhero I know.

Dana White as "Vapour" as he's full of hot air:thumbsup

Tito Ortiz as "x-ray" due to all his injuries

James Toney as "Gatecrasher" due to Dana's interiews

Gabe Gonzaga as "The Thing"

Brock Lesnar as "Porcupine" because he's a pr**k,lol


----------



## petran17 (Sep 18, 2009)

how can Dana be anything other than Lex Luther????


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Haha love Shane Carwin's "Thing" comparison, so true.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Decided to pull up this old thread and add a few more. Some of these are Bendo's suggestions and others' are my own.

Dominick Cruz *New* - Quicksilver Pretty self explanatory.

Ben Henderson *New* - Shatterstar (self proclaimed)
He was genetically engineered to have enhanced physical capabilities so he could serve as an arena gladiator.
Shatterstar learned the arts of battle as a warrior in arenas on Mojoworld, where he participated in combats staged for Mojo's television programs. It’s assumed it was here he developed his strong sense of honor and pride as a warrior, to combat the constant violence and death in his life.

Jon Jones - Green Lantern
Artists in combat, these figures facilitate the destruction of their opponents through imagination and creativity. Jones uses brutal takedowns, spinning back elbows and high kicks; the Green Lantern’s power ring can do virtually anything. But with no jewelry allowed in the Octagon, point Jones.

A combination of Stretch Armstrong and Robot Chicken *new* - Well you figure it out. 

Junior Dos Santos - The Silver Surfer
The Silver Surfer’s sleek bald head used to be an omen that an evil God-like villain, Galactus, was about to eat your planet. Nowadays, it’s Cigano’s sleek bald head it’s that signifies imminent vicious punching power that will destroy your world. Hyperbole is disproven by his UFC record: four knockouts in the first round and one man-handling of Mirko “Cro Cop” is not hyperbolic. 

*New* - Colossus - Goofy nice guy who speaks in a foreign accent. Then changes once he gets into the Octagon then he turns into a powerful fighter. 

Chael Sonnen - Banshee 
Banshee possesses a "sonic scream," capable of harming enemies’ auditory systems and causing physical vibrations. He is named after the banshee, a legendary ghost from Irish mythology, said to possess a powerful cry, although the banshee spirit is invariably female and the Irish Gaelic to English translation of Bean Sidhe (Banshee) is literally Fairy Woman, making it an odd choice for a male character (the male version is Fear Sidhe). Nonetheless a fitting name for the mouth of West Linn, Oregon. 

BJ Penn - Cabbage Patch Kid
Cute and cuddly. Posesses a perfectly spherical round head near impervious to wound. 

Roy Nelson - Most would say Kung Fu Panda, but today I'm leaning towards Nacho Libre. 
Chancho. When you are a man, sometimes you wear stretchy pants in your room. It's for fun. 

Anderson "The Spider" Silva - You guessed it. Peter Parker.
Why, cuz in his own words he's the only super hero with bills to pay...haha! Oh and inside the Octagon he weaves traps and ensnares his opponents.

Got some suggestions. Feel free to add to the list...


----------



## jooshwa (Dec 12, 2011)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...mma-fighters-and-their-superhero-counterparts

Even though it's from Bleacher Report it was still a fun read haha. 

I'll add a few i liked from the comment section

Nick Diaz-Deadpool: always trash talking during fights.
Overeem-Bane: nothing without his juice
Matt Hamill - Daredevil, overcame lack of sense 
frankie edgar- wolverine (healing factor)


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

Diego Sanchez - Cyclops










If looks could kill...


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Randy is Captain America. The whole ageless thing works. Steve Rogers was in the military and so was Randy. 

Ra's Al Ghul was creative though.

GSP as Captain America.... no


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

beardsleybob said:


> Diego Sanchez - Cyclops
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate Diego Sanchez's attempt at a badass stare. It's so put on. Stand him next to Wandelei and he looks like this...










Good thread.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

jooshwa said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...mma-fighters-and-their-superhero-counterparts
> 
> Even though it's from Bleacher Report it was still a fun read haha.
> 
> ...


This is good.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I hate Diego Sanchez's attempt at a badass stare. It's so put on. Stand him next to Wandelei and he looks like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know... I love Diego Sanchez's angry face. I think he pulls it off well, almost like a psycho. Wanderlei has a naturally ugly face, so he wins over anybody.




petran17 said:


> how can Dana be anything other than Lex Luther????


I like this much better. Greg Jackson should be Dr. Xavier.

I wonder who would be Batman...


----------

